# will not boot after fitting new graphics card



## gotfree (Jan 19, 2010)

I just acquired new graphic card: HP made NVidia Quadro FX580. When I slided it into appropriate slot, my desctop PC would not boot (Sony Vaio): hangs right after the fan goes on.

I will try to apply the previously suggested solutions to see if it works for me.

NOTE: Sadly, stubbsy1985 has not responded with the outcome/resolution of the problem. I will be back.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Pc will not boot after fitting new graphics card*

PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## gotfree (Jan 19, 2010)

SONY VAIO VGC-RB50

Processor Intel Pentium 4 3.2 GHz
Processor Number 640
Chipset Intel 915 G 
Installed Memory 2048 MB (upgraded from factory installed 512 MB) 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Media Center 2005 Edition 

Motherboard 
Bus Speed 800 MHz 
Video Output Interface PCI Express 

Supported RAM Speeds 400 MHz 
Installed Cache Memory 2 MB 
Technical Features 
Integrated Input/Output Ports USB 2.0 x 6 • PS/2 Mouse x 1 • PS/2 Keyboard x 1 • Parallel Port (ECP/EPP/SPP) x 1 

Expansion Slots PCI Express x16 x 1 • PCI Express x1 x 1 • PCI x 2

Power Configurations ACPI/APM Power Management 

Hard Drive Capacity 320 GB 
Hard Drive Interface Serial ATA 
Hard Drive Rotation Speed 7,200 RPM

Optical Drive Type DVD±RW Dual Layer 
Optical Drive Read Speed 16x (DVD) • 40x (CD) 
Optical Drive Write Speed 40x (CD-R) • 16x (DVD+R) • 16x (DVD-R) 
Optical Drive ReWrite Speed 24x (CD-RW) • 8x (DVD+RW) • 6x (DVD-RW) 

Newly Installed Blu-Ray Pioneer BD-205

Audio / Video 
Graphic Processor Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900 
Video Out Ports 15 Pin D-Sub VGA port x 1 

Modem Type Fax / Modem 

Networking Type Integrated 10/100 Network Card 
Data Link Protocol Ethernet • Fast Ethernet

Incidently found additional information:

If you installed a new add-in card to a PCI or PCI Express slot and now the system won't boot: 

1) Some PCI Express graphics cards require additional power. 
2) Remove and reinstall the new card to make sure it is fully seated in the slot. 
3) Try the card in a different slot, if possible. 
4) Make sure other devices and cables inside the chassis were not disturbed or loosened when you installed the new card.

I do not have technical info for the card HP made NVidia Quadro FX580 (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026LXPXA/ref=cm_rdp_product) that I am trying to install on SONY. HP would not give any advice since the card is being installed not on HP station.

This is the card with PCI Express x16, Generation 2.0 though. There is some additional what looks like jack for power supply on the cald as well.

Here is more tech info on the card:

Form Factor 4.376 inches (H) × 6.60 inches (L) (11.12 cm (H) × 16.76 cm (L))
Graphics Controller NVIDIA Quadro FX 580 Graphics Board
Bus Type PCI Express x16, Generation 2.0
Memory 512 MB GDDR3 SDRAM unified graphics memory
Connectors 2 DisplayPort, 1 Dual-Link DVI-I.

Maximum Resolution Two DisplayPort outputs drive two digital displays up to 2560 x 1600
One dual-link DVI-I output drives one digital display at resolutions up to 2560 x 1600 @ 60Hz or
one analog display at resolutions up to 2048 x 1536 @ 85Hz
RAMDAC Single Internal 400 MHz DAC
Shading Architecture Full Shader Model 4.0 (OpenGL 2.1/DirectX 10 class)
Long fragment programs (unlimited instructions)
Long vertex programs (unlimited instructions)
Looping and subroutines (up to 256 loops per vertex program)
Dynamic flow control
Conditional execution
Supported Graphics APIs OpenGL 3.0
DirectX 10.0

Genuine Windows Vista Business (64-bit and 32-bit)
Microsoft Windows XP Professional (64-bit and 32-bit)

High-level Shader
Optimized compiler for Cg and Microsoft HLSL
OpenGL 2.1 and DirectX 10 support
Open source compiler
CUDA™ Parallel
Processor Cores32
Power consumption 40 Watts

Compatibility with HP workstations:
The NVIDIA Quadro FX 580 is supported on the following HP Personal Workstations: Z400, Z600 and Z800.

No success. Both the CPU and GPU fans go on, but PC is not booting.

On Intel's web site: "If you are installing new GPU on a motherboard, sometimes the integrated video controller needs to be disabled. Otherwise, there is a possibility for conflict between the integrated video controller and newly placed GPU. To disable the video controller might be done via BIOS settings or JUMPERs on motherboard."

I have no full info about my VAIO's motherboard, so I do not have any idea, how to find/switch JUMPERS. Also, I have looked into BIOS settings, there is no option to switch between Integrated Video Contoller and GPU. This means, there must be a JUMPERS on the motherboard. Can someone help me to find out, how to disable the Integrated Video Controller on VAIO VGC-RB50 motherboard?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

some m/b auto disable the onboard when a card is fitted

your psu needs to be up here for pcie

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w

boot from the onboard
in the device manager disable the onboard
if the card is listed uninstall it
turn the computer off
install the card
change the video cable from the onboard to the card
reboot into the bios
check to see if you can disable the onboard in there and set it to detect pcie first
save and exit the bios tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes booting
disable a/virus
install your drivers for the card 
reboot the computer


----------



## gotfree (Jan 19, 2010)

Dai. Excuse my profanity, I am not very good in some technicalities.
1) Why would I need new power supply, if I am not going to use Nvidia SLI support of the unit you are suggesting? Can you be more specific about what have you meant by saying "your psu needs to be up here for pcie"?
2) I am not able to do anything, after I place the NVidia into slot. The fans of CPU and GPU start spinning continuously, but the system is not booting at all. I have only black screen, with short message: "no signal, go to power save". So, Iam not able to use neither F2 (BIOS), nor F8 (boot options).
3) Does this card need extra power supply? There are two small pins on the top of the card (similar to that for "JUMPER" on motherboard, or other device; look to NVidia web for image). May be these pins are for extra power supply. That would be very strange though.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

brand name computer come with the power to run the system as it comes

when you upgrade it requires more power which usually is not there

for pcie it requires a min available amps on the 12v+ line of 26amps and a quality 80+ or better power supply

from the image your card does not have a extra power socket connection


----------



## gotfree (Jan 19, 2010)

I really appreciate your advice dai. I even did not think about the importance of new power supply before. This solution seems very promising. I will get back on the forum with the results, as soon as I get new power supply installed.

New CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX is in. All suggested steps followed. All possible BIOS changes done. No success.

Any suggestions for BIOS settings?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you plugged in the the aux power plug into the m/board

can you access safe mode

did you change over from onboard to the card,if you reset the cmos it may have switched back to the onboard


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The two pin header on the card is probably an s/pdif header to pass audio through an hdmi cable, via dvi-hdmi adapter. 

Dumb question time, you are connecting the monitor's cable to the card, and not the onboard port? Hate to ask, but you'd be surprised how often that happens.

Since the card was made for HP, I'm assuming that you got it used. Clean the contacts on the card that interface with the slot. Use a pencil eraser, it rubs off oxidation quite well. Clean the slot with a brush, or blow it out with a can of air.

In the bios, if you can get in there with onboard, look for something along the lines of "graphics adapter priority" it'll be something close to that, if present. There'll be options like auto, pci, onboard, pcie or peg. Or the option could say, "onboard unless graphics card present." The peg listed above is just another word for pcie in some bios'.

Is this a known working card? Alternatively, can you try it in another computer?


----------



## gotfree (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is some more info.

grimx133: Everything has been done correctly (including connecting to the card's port).

dai: 1) I cannot access safe mode. Actually, the PC stops just before going into BIOS (I forgot the term for the stage of booting before BIOS). This is why I always get black screen with the message "no signal, go to power save"). 2) I did not plug anything into aux. I plugged only the same power supply cords as per my previous power supply. But, seems there is no other port for AUX on the board. 3) Yes, I have reset my CMOS by taking out CMOS battery, and placing it back. But after that, I went to BIOS and made all possible changes there. 4) I tried to boot with PCI express first, ext PCI first, and auto. Neither one worked.

My consideration is this: if the system seems to be hanging on even before going into BIOS, maybe the BIOS settings even play no role in the matter. There must be some hardware conflict/issue/incompatibility, etc. Can the card be incompatible with the SONY's motherboard? Is there any jumper on the board? A couple years ago, I had some ATI PCIe card, which worked fine, but I took it off due to it was noisy.

Here is more info to consider: I called NVidia today. Normally they do not give any advice to end user, since they sell their chips for third parties, who are building m/bs or GPUs. I was very surprised that I had quite nice conversation about the matter. Shortly, here is what I learned.

1) The graphic card manufacturer may create their own circuits, which might be compatible with m/bs of particular models of PCs. And so, some incompatibility issues may occur with different machines. On the other hand, before buying this card, I looked to other's opinions, and learned, that nobody was having similar issue, even though, they were sliding the card indo non HP machines. 2) I was suggested to contact my PC's manufacturer to find out how to disable an onboard graphic card (via BIOS obviously). I have done this several times, I believe. I guess, my question is, is there any other method to trick the PC to recognize the card (m/b's jumper?). 3) Could SONY's m/b be the problem?


----------



## gotfree (Jan 19, 2010)

More specificly about AUX (6Pin aux connector). Yes, I have connected extra pover supply using so called one 4Pin cable to my m/b (quote: "This cable is sometimes called an "ATX12V" cable or "P4" cable although neither of those are technically accurate descriptions"). Without this extra power supply, my PC would not boot. This is probably suppluing CPU. http://www.playtool.com/pages/psucompat/compat.html

*Correction of the last posting:* "I was suggested to contact my PC's manufacturer to find out how to disable an onboard graphic card (via BIOS obviously)."

Shoutd be "I was suggested to contact my PC's manufacturer to find out how to disable an onboard graphic *ADAPTER* (via BIOS obviously). "


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

here is a link to your manual for future reference but not much use for this problem

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-documents.pl?mdl=VGCRB50

can you borrow another card to try in it

can you try the card in another computer

can you return the card for another one different brand

try a cmos reset

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual


----------



## RS83 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi 

Did, you ever solved the problem?
i have the same card, and the same problem. 

Thanks for any response in advance


----------

